
Google+ and Diaspora look very similar…  - richoakley
http://richoakley.com/2011/11/google-and-diaspora-look-very-similar/
======
Kylekramer
I've never used Diaspora before, so I might be talking out my ass, but the
first screenshots of Diaspora
([http://blogtest.sourcedecay.net/images/screenshots/stream.pn...](http://blogtest.sourcedecay.net/images/screenshots/stream.png))
show a certain Facebook-ness they don't have now. And since it has clearly
been redesigned over time, Diaspora coming out first hardly means Google is
stealing here. Someone who has used the service from the inception could
probably be in a better position to comment.

Also webcache, cause it seems to be down:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?source=ig&h...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENCA350&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Frichoakley.com%2F2011%2F11%2Fgoogle-
and-diaspora-look-very-similar%2F&btnG=Google+Search)

------
kposehn
This is...interesting/funny/sad all at the same time.

Both of these designs could be argued as derivatives of FB itself. It makes me
sad that neither of these are truly innovative designs.

When you have something new to offer the world, don't offer SSDS (same sh*t
different site). Give them something unique and compelling instead of the
same-old! Otherwise, you are nothing more than an also-running.

Lead, don't follow.

~~~
thomasgerbe
I suppose the question is what can the next social network do that Facebook/G+
doesn't do (or do as well)?

Whether it's messaging, posting photos, or reading news posts... Facebook does
it well enough that people don't seek an alternative.

I'm not sure what Diaspora could offer purely from a usability standpoint that
would convince everyday users to move over. And it'll be especially more
difficult to get people to migrate who are using Facebook for Spotify and
other services.

------
richoakley
Sorry guys - was running the blog on an old shared hosting setup so it went
down FAR too quickly.

------
richoakley
The post should be back up now :)

------
joejohnson
It's down for me :(

~~~
wx77
Another victim of wordpress without caching.

~~~
richoakley
It should be fixed now

